# 3 piece wheel refurbishment nightmare :(



## v12klr (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm new to the site so Hello :wave:!

I had my front wheels (18" CCW classics refurbed) in gloss black by a company in Birmingham, after stressing the need for them to be perfect I collected them to find they didn't split the wheels apart before chemically stripping them, they then powder coated them gloss black when I specifically asked for them to be painted.

Anyway after a bit of an argument, I left with my wheels. Now the shop in Birmingham mounted my tyres, when I got home I found them to be flat and upon inflation air seems to leak from the center, bolt holes and the rim edge, I took them to a local tyre fitter to get the tyres refitted with adhesive and they still leak air.

My question is: - What's the best way to refurb them now? I assume I'll need all new bolts for the edge as the current ones have been powder coated, I won't be able to split the wheel down as the bolts no longer look star shaped, so do I sand blast the wheel as one piece, then split it down, paint them and reassemble myself with new hardware and wheel sealer? or does anyone know a trusted wheel refurbishment place that can rescue my ruined wheels 

Many thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

From the sounds of it they'll need to be stripped down and re-built, polissibly with new bolts, depending on whether the current ones can be stripped and saved.

Whereabouts in the country are you located?

Alex


----------



## v12klr (Jun 29, 2014)

EliteCarCare said:


> From the sounds of it they'll need to be stripped down and re-built, polissibly with new bolts, depending on whether the current ones can be stripped and saved.
> 
> Whereabouts in the country are you located?
> 
> Alex


Thanks for the response Alex, I'm in the Midlands.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Give these guys a call:

http://www.pureklas.co.uk/

They're based in Coventry and are specialists with all types of wheels. As for Dav and tell him Alex at Elite Car Care sent you. He'll make sure your wheels are done properly. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## v12klr (Jun 29, 2014)

EliteCarCare said:


> Give these guys a call:
> 
> http://www.pureklas.co.uk/
> 
> ...


I will do, thanks for your help Alex - very much appreciated


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Think they should be footing some of the bills by the sounds of it too


----------



## v12klr (Jun 29, 2014)

Can anyone recommend any refurb companies? I tried pureklas several times via phone and email inquiry and have had nothing back...


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Wheel specialist in Burton. Not cheap but hear they are very good.


----------



## v12klr (Jun 29, 2014)

Streeto said:


> Wheel specialist in Burton. Not cheap but hear they are very good.


Thanks Streeto, I'll try them! :thumb:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Any pics of the wheels mate ! 

That sux big time , I don t know how I would react to some amateur job like that , even some amateurs do better job than this shop .


----------



## v12klr (Jun 29, 2014)

sprocketser said:


> Any pics of the wheels mate !
> 
> That sux big time , I don t know how I would react to some amateur job like that , even some amateurs do better job than this shop .


Pics attached


----------



## luke88 (Jul 29, 2012)

from the looks of it the bolts are salvageable so you should be able to "split" the wheels again to have them properly refurbed.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

man that refurb looks shoddy as anything , the colour looks grey ?

Hope you get them sorted


----------



## dekerf1996 (Sep 9, 2008)

Looks like due to the thick powdercoat your having problems with the bolts.

I would suggest sending them to mike the polisher in Scotland, surprisingly cheap to send them and mike is renound for turning out show quality work day in day out, he is surprisingly reasonable cost too


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

Looks a really bad job done, best bet would be to take them apart yourself, see which bolts can be saved if any have a full set and then send them to the likes of lepson, its not going to be cheap but they will do a pukka job at least.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

v12klr said:


> Pics attached


Thanx for pix , terrible on my end , but they re refurbishable .

I would have them repay you & bring them your refurbish bill .


----------



## swirlyboy (Apr 14, 2011)

That's shocking, which company did you use?


----------



## v12klr (Jun 29, 2014)

luke88 said:


> from the looks of it the bolts are salvageable so you should be able to "split" the wheels again to have them properly refurbed.


Thanks Luke, fingers crossed as the bolts are $500 a set from CCW.



cleancar said:


> man that refurb looks shoddy as anything , the colour looks grey ?
> 
> Hope you get them sorted


Thanks, I think it's because the photos were taken in a garage, they are quite a dull black though.



dekerf1996 said:


> Looks like due to the thick powdercoat your having problems with the bolts.
> 
> I would suggest sending them to mike the polisher in Scotland, surprisingly cheap to send them and mike is renound for turning out show quality work day in day out, he is surprisingly reasonable cost too


PM'd 



sprocketser said:


> Thanx for pix , terrible on my end , but they re refurbishable .
> 
> I would have them repay you & bring them your refurbish bill .


I wish, I'll put it down as a life lesson and never ever use them again.

Thanks again for all the replies guys!


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi,

My uncle is a proffesional Paintlessdent Remover in leicester. He uses these guys for all his paintwork and alloy refurbishments.

Check them out. They are based in leicester and see if Steve is available on one of the contact numbers.

http://auto-cosmetics.co.uk/


----------



## PieBoy1994 (Jun 22, 2014)

name the company mate so we dont use them


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Also if you really get stuck, Mike the Polisher will sort these all day long. One of if not the best in the business. Unfortunately he is up in Scotland but that shouldn't put you off.


----------



## v12klr (Jun 29, 2014)

Quick update for everyone, after a phone call to Mike the polisher I shipped the wheels up to Scotland, he sent me some progress pictures, incredible work so far! :thumb:


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

if your paying $500 for a set of those bolts someone is having your pants down. they are just ARP stainless bolts which you can buy off the shelf for pennies.


----------



## v12klr (Jun 29, 2014)

m4rkymark said:


> if your paying $500 for a set of those bolts someone is having your pants down. they are just ARP stainless bolts which you can buy off the shelf for pennies.


That's what CCW quote, Mike managed to salvage my original ones so I avoided the cost.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

v12klr said:


> That's what CCW quote, Mike managed to salvage my original ones so I avoided the cost.


I don't doubt that is what they quote but honestly they are having your pants down for that kind of money - you could replace them all for less than £100.

also meant to say looks like your wheels are in good hands now though - nice to hear of someone in Scotland who is polishing parts and doing it well.


----------



## v12klr (Jun 29, 2014)

m4rkymark said:


> I don't doubt that is what they quote but honestly they are having your pants down for that kind of money - you could replace them all for less than £100.


That's good to know Mark, thanks. Any links to buy these bolts online?


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

v12klr said:


> That's good to know Mark, thanks. Any links to buy these bolts online?


for ARP bolts I would use someone like summitracing http://www.summitracing.com/int/search/brand/arp?GroupBy=ProductName

once you know the size just put it in their search engine and it will being up the right ones. ARPs official site is http://www.arp-bolts.com/ - if you look at the heads of the bolts on your wheels you will see ARP is stamped into them.

I do know someone in this country who is a dealer for them but he doesn't have a web site. if you knew what size they were though he can get them quite easily and they would be here within a week or so.


----------



## Jeli (May 30, 2013)

v12klr said:


> by a company in Birmingham, after stressing the need for them to be perfect


Hmmm I had a company that shafted a diamond cut refurb in Birmingham... Paint runs on the painted sections and too much clear coat meant it didn't match the other wheels. I refused to accept it and they re did the wheel to a better standard with a discount.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

WOW!!

They look fantastic now!

Out of interest, feel free to say no, but how did mikes refurb price compare to the other place?? 

Also, we're the wheels suppose to be fully black?


----------



## mark-gts (Jul 27, 2006)

Mike is absolutely amazing knowing a guy who also worked for mike and uses him mike is an absolutely top quality polishing work is 2nd to none!


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Ive seen Mikes work before on forum and it always amazes me, No idea how he gets such a perfect finish. Ive got a set of rial daytona splits that need the dishes doing. Tried at home with a metal polishing kit but nower near those results at all. As said, if you dont mind, could you say how much that is costing you?


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Speak to the Polisher in Glasgow - he's got to be the best in the UK.

EDIT - just seen you've been there - looking ace!!


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Truely amazing result after the hash the first place did - got any finished photos, or them fitted to the car ?


----------

